# yellow discharge?



## furrybutts (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a dwarf mix who is either 22 or 29 days pregnant today, im leaning towards 22 because she isnt nesting yet, but i noticed today a yellow jelly looking discharge. i checked on her an hour later and it was gone. im assuming she cleaned herself, but its not "oozing" out. does anyone have any ideas on what this could possibly be? a vet trip isnt available until about a week frm now.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)

*Hey again!!

This is nothing to worry about, and simply means she is very close to the birth. Keep an eye on her, and check that she is not stressed or panting too much.

I hope I helped - the very best of luck*


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, I wish you a nestful of healthy wiggly little sweet bunnies. How is she? Is she carrying mouthfuls of hay around and pulling her fur out yet? Make sure she has lots of nice clean hay. The best thing for a litter box is a layer of newspaper on the bottom and lots of nice good Quality hay on top - they like to munch while they pee and poop and read the paper. How is she doing - keep us updated.


----------



## furrybutts (Sep 1, 2012)

i didnt some research, and read that its not much to worry about if they are pregnant, it could be a sign that the baies are coming, but if she wasnt pregnant it could mean a whole bunch of other crazy scary things, there is no nesting behaviour yet, im thinking she is 23 days into her pregnancy as of this second. so time will tell!! im seriously thinking about takingher to a vet, just to be sure the discharge isnt anything to worry about, she is a strong little bunny!! ill keep everyone updated!


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, there - A long time ago when I was younger and had bunnies who had babies - well it takes about 30 - 32 days after conception for the babies to born - they get together and a month later they have babies. I have never noticed a yellow discharge on any of my bunnies who are about to have babies. Yes, the truth is there are some things to worry about with your little dwarf bunny Daisy - she is way too young and she is quite a bit smaller than the father - the other thing is that if you are going to take her to the vet - she needs to see a rabbit experienced vet who knows what he is doing - otherwise she will get stressed out needlessly and pregnat bunnies get stressed easily and that in itself could cause proplems - also she shouldnt be handled too much - My advice would be to keep her calm - Feed her well and always have good quality hay available at all times as well as fresh water - it sounds to me like you are a very good bunny mom and are already doing all that. You are just very worried about your little girl and that initself shows what a loving and caring person you are - Are there rabbit vets in your area? The other thing you could do is google Dana Krempels allexperts and ask her about the yellow discharge and your concerns about her size and age. Dana Krempels is a rabbit expert - also google the Colorado House Rabbit Society - they have some phone numbers on their web page you can call - even emergency numbers. I wish you all the best with your little one and pray that all goes well.


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh and if you think that she is 23 days into her pregnany then she has another 7 days to go and probably wont be doing any nesting yet - although she might be irretated easily and not want to be handled and behave different than her normal self - For example she might be grumpy and not let anyone near - prefer to be by herself and perhaps even growl and nip anyone who goes near her - she definetly wont want the father near her. They get stressed easily at that time and its best not to handle them too much. You can talk quietly to her and gently stroke her.


----------



## furrybutts (Sep 4, 2012)

THANK YOU!! there is no nexting yet, today she is 26 days pregannt, since there are still no little bunnies. no nesting has occured yet besides about a week ago i noticed tiny little tufts of fur <just a couple> in her cage. since then, nothing. she is eating and drinking ALOT. getting bigger, nipples swollen, and she is not nice at all to mister bunny when he comes and sniffs her cage so i keep him away from her so she doesnt get stressed out. theres has been no yellow discharge or clear liquid since i wrote this post, so i dont know what that could have been from. if it was from her pregnancy, could something like that happen so soon? ive loaded her up with all the nesting supplies she could ask for, now its up to her . she isnt aggressive with me at all, but im wiating for it. we have a pretty close bond, so maybe she wont get mean with me at all!!  lets hope. i just cannot wait for her to have a safe pregnancy, and get back to her normal self so i can bond my two rabbits properly this time!! without any litters lol!! next step - FIND PERFECT BUNNY HOMES!


----------



## christinebunnies1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh I am very happy - It looks like she will be okay with her pregnancy because everything sounds normal and you are doing everything right for her - also I think she totally trusts you and therefore knows that you are there for her and that you and her are in this together - she might not consider you a threat at all but might actually look up to you as her helper. But as you know I have learned from experience that they will not tolerate the father anywhere near them and you need to keep him somewhere else for her sanity and for his own good. It is a lovely experience to see the babies grow and change - but then finding good homes can be a challenge and then you become attached to them and you know you might end up keeping one of them - it can happen easily as you fall in love with them - Well after they are born and all is well finding good homes for them is always the hardest part. I am wondering if the yellow discharge and the clear liquid you saw on her might have been a bit of pee and that she cleaned it off. Lets hope thats all it was - You haven`t seen it since then? I have never heard of that before - They might have a tiny bit of blood on them after the babies are born but usually they clean themselves and the babies so fast you wont even notice it. Well keep us updated and let us know when the little ones are born. I wish you all the very best and hope and pray that all goes well.


----------

